
Show HN: Learn blockchain with a handbook full of interactive examples - bensampson
https://blockchainhandbook.io
======
bensampson
Hey everyone,

I'm sure some of you have been down the Bitcoin or blockchain internet rabbit
hole once or twice. I normally come out with questions or confusions.

I wrote, proofread, and coded the interactive examples for this short book in
7 days. This handbook is meant for anyone, and I hope helps some of you wrap
your head around some of the things I struggled to understand.

Just looking for some feedback :-)

------
andirk
Definitely sharing. Thanks!

------
annieliu
Great!

